# Beloved Rusty



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was way too young. :-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty, what a beautiful boy he was.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. He was far too young


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Rusty.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Fly free Rusty


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sometimes, I think the price we pay for sharing our lives with the most wonderful dogs in the world is way too high. I am sorry for the loss of your Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

I am so sorry about your Rusty-he is so beautiful, looks like my Tucker.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6288601


----------



## GOLDENMIKE (Jan 27, 2016)

*Cancer*

Something has to be done about this cancer epidemic. We all Invest time, money and most important our hearts in to our Golden's. After Bo died, I went out of my way and paid a lot of $ for Rusty,Great bloodlines, Top breeder in the area, etc.. I did not want to take any chances in the near future, Our Goldens are babied, and get only the best care , etc. We are devastated by his loss, And I am really mad about this. And here we sit again. It is unfair to us owners, and especially the dogs.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on losing your Rusty so young. Hopefully, the Morris Animal Foundation's study of goldens and cancer will yield some helpful information. It will of course come too late for your precious boy, but maybe all of us who love these wonderful dogs can breathe at some point, knowing we won't suffer early deaths time and time again. Again, I am so very sorry for your broken hearts...


----------



## BestGirlMaya (Nov 30, 2015)

My most heartfelt sympathy for the loss of your beautiful boy. That just breaks my heart. So many of us can understand that pain all too well. Your boy was so lucky to have you by his side until he slipped away. You loved him well until the last moment and I am sure he felt that.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

My heart goes out to you...what a beautiful boy, and way too young. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss and understand your anger. There actually is something being done to try to crack the code as to why our beloved goldens are dying from cancer. It's the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. 

And the University of MN is doing a trial on a new drug treatment. 


> REV02: An exploratory study evaluating the safety and efficacy of a selective PI3K inhibitor, in dogs with T- or B- cell lymphoma
> Current Status: Active and enrolling
> Principal Investigator: Claire Cannon, BVSc(hons), DACVIM
> Contacts: Dr. Cannon, at the Oncology Service: 612-626-8387
> ...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I don't understand the why's of cancer. We have lost several of our goldens to cancer. I hate it


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am still trying to make sense of the loss of my boy Sarge in July. I thought long and hard and thought it may not have hurt so much had Sarge gotten sick first, that I could get used to the idea that he was leaving me. Obviously, I was wrong.
Most of us on this site have gone through this before. So check in often. The compassion of the people here is unbelievable!
Buddy


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your beloved Rusty, so early. At least you were able to be there for him during that last week.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss! It's so heartbreaking to lose them to cancer... There aren't enough words to express it.
Run free beautiful Rusty


----------



## YogiBear's mom (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh I am so sorry. We just lost our sweet Yogi to the same thing this month. He was just 7. I'm so glad you were with him.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful guy....


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss... too many of our beloved Golden are leaving us way too soon. Staying with him all night.... that must have been so very hard for you but he must have felt so very comforted. That is not an easy thing to do. My heart goes out to you in your loss and grief.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I feel your pain. Rest in peace Rusty.


----------

